

Apple stagnates while Intel innovates - jranck88
http://www.digitaltrends.com/apple/hunger-games-apple-stagnates-while-intel-innovates/

======
jranck88
A bit sensationalist for my liking but it is interesting to see the
traditional PC market compete with the new mobile market.

